# Foundation Primers: Necessary or Waste of Money??



## tismama (Apr 21, 2011)

I'm wondering if it's really necessary to use a primer under foundation, or if foundation primers are just another way for us to spend more money on our makeup? I've never worn a primer under foundation, and none of my family/friends who wear make up have ever worn foundation primer?  I've noticed there are quite a few foundation primers on the market, and some of them are pretty pricey.  Do you guys think that primers really do make a difference or are just a waste of money?


----------



## jeanarick (Apr 21, 2011)

Two things I've noticed after I started using a primer is that my makeup doesn't seem to disappear halfway thru the day and I need less foundation to get the same amount of coverage.  And yes, there are some really pricey primers out there and I just don't think it's worth it.  But, a more inexpensive primer that will help your expensive foundation last longer, hmmm...that is worth it.  Some that I've liked are Rimmel, which would work well for your skin tone as it is slightly orange based, it comes off really sheer tho.  Covergirl Simply Ageless, not good if you have oilier skin.  And the newest one I got to use this summer, Avon Magix Face Perfector, which has mattifying properties, which I wouldn't recommend for dry skin.  I've heard rave reviews about the highend ones, of course.  I swear some gurus rave about high end stuff because they need to justify the price in their minds, but that's another topic.  If you compare the active ingredients in the high end stuff and drug store stuff, you are not going to find much difference.  Hope this helps.


----------



## AndreaRenee (Apr 21, 2011)

I used to use moisturizer as an eyeshadow primer, before I'd even heard of eyeshadow primers. It was just a beauty trick I picked up somewhere. When I learned there was eyeshadow primers on the market, I dismissed them as a money-making gimmick. I think they are honestly, you can get the same effect with moisturizer.

As for foundation primer, I'm still testing the one I have out. I use moisturizer and primer, so I dunno. I have large pores but no wrinkles yet that need to be filled in, maybe I should quit using primer for a while and see if I notice a difference.


----------



## tismama (Apr 21, 2011)

thanks for the responses!

@jean- i been watching a couple reviews on youtube, and ofcourse, there are always certain "gurus" who do rave about just about everything that's expensive (which is no help at all). I definitely don't want to dish out as much or more than I would for a foundation for a primer. I've heard really good think about the Avon Magix Perfector, as well as the Mark Primed for Perfection.  I've also read rave reviews for the Make Up Forever and NARS Primers.  After being disappointed with the NARS foundation, I don't even want look twice at that one.  Also, after just picking up the MUFE foundation, I don't want to shell out the money for their expensive primer, as much as I like the foundation.  I just wasn't sure if the primers actually made a different with the look and wear of the foundation or not. I might pick up the Rimmel one when I stop at Walmart. I've never tried their products. 

@andrea- thanks! that's actually a really good idea to use moisturizer as eyeshadow primer. I never even thought about doing that before. I'll have to try that.  I want a bit more vibrancy with my shadows, and as much as I liked my sample of the Urban Decay Primer Potion, I can't see myself purchasing the full size of that. Too pricy for me for just an eyeshadow base.  Which foundation primer are you using now?


----------



## Girl Friday (Apr 21, 2011)

I completely agree that primers are not a waste of money.  I don't think you need to get the most expensive one and with many primers you will see that a little goes a long way.  Eye shadow primers I think are a must for just about anyone who is wears eye makeup (however, perhaps I need to try the moisturizer trick that was suggested).  They just make good sense. The primer will keep eyeshadow where you put it rather than all over your eye area by the end of the day.  Also a primer will help stop that end of the day creased look where your eye has natural folds.

As for all over face primer, I think it is great for helping your morning makeup application last longer into the day (especially on oilier skin types).  Also if you have any find lines or wrinkles, it will stop makeup from slipping into those imperfections and making them more noticeable.  However, it may not be right for everyone.


----------



## jeanarick (Apr 21, 2011)

You are not going to beleive this, no, you probably will, but anyway, I'm using the eyelid primer from ELF, the $1 one and it works great!  I've also heard good things about the mineral primer from ELF.  Also, you can use NYX jumbo pencils or WNW cream eyeshadow pencils as a sort of primer/base for eyeshadows too.  They are much cheaper than buying the UDPP and just as effective.  Right now I'm loving the WNW cream shadow in the color Pixie (which is pretty close to my skin tone) as a base for my eyeshadows.  The eyeshadows "stick" to it and it makes the colors more vibrant.


----------



## kikikinzz (Apr 21, 2011)

I never knew of face primers until 6 months ago.  I agree that it makes my makeup last longer.  Also, it wasnt until I forgot to put my primer on one day that I noticed a HUGE difference when trying to put on my foundation.  It didn't "glide" like it normally does and got flaky right away.  A good cheap primer is all you need (I actually like the cheaper stuff better anyways).


----------



## AndreaRenee (Apr 21, 2011)

@tismama: for sure! i think i may revert back to doing that too. i also got a sample size UDPP in the show pony shadow box and it's drying my lids out like crazy!
the first time i used it, it made my lids reaaally flaky, now they feel somewhat dry. i have really dry/sensitive skin though. sucks, because i really wanted to like it.
right now i'm using the much hyped up smashbox photo finish light primer ($44 CAD). it absorbs quickly and makes my skin feel very smooth and even.
i didn't look when i bought it though, i wish i got the regular one since i'm so dry. i tend to look flaky half the time throughout the day, even if i exfoliate/moisturize/prime before putting on make-up.
my skin is reaaally frustrating. i'm not sure if i can justify the purchase again, i'll be more scrutinizing when i use it now, haha. =x


----------



## kikikinzz (Apr 21, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *jeanarick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> You are not going to beleive this, no, you probably will, but anyway, I'm using the eyelid primer from ELF, the $1 one and it works great!  I've also heard good things about the mineral primer from ELF.  Also, you can use NYX jumbo pencils or WNW cream eyeshadow pencils as a sort of primer/base for eyeshadows too.  They are much cheaper than buying the UDPP and just as effective.  Right now I'm loving the WNW cream shadow in the color Pixie (which is pretty close to my skin tone) as a base for my eyeshadows.  The eyeshadows "stick" to it and it makes the colors more vibrant.


I use the ELF eye primer too and actually like it alot better than my UDPP.  I sometime use my NYX jumbo pencil in Milk on top of my eye primer if I really want that "WOW" effect!


----------



## DreamWarrior (Apr 21, 2011)

I cant use moisturizer on my lids because they are naturally oily, I also cant use foundation as they tend to irriatate my eyes.  I've used several different brands of eye primers and they all pretty much work the same.  I've even used the MUFE aqua cream as a base and it worked just as well. 

So, Im a huge proponent of eye primers.  As far as face primers - I use mineral makeup for everyday office wear and cannot use it without a primer first because of my naturally oil skin.  I feel that the primer helps bond the mineral makeup to my face.  At the end of the day it all comes off anyway - its just a matter of what you feel confortable with.


----------



## greeneyedlady (Apr 21, 2011)

Interesting topic! I think the need to have a primer (or not to) depends on individual skin types. People who are oily want to be more mattifyed, etc. So someone like me who has oily eyelids (eww right?) I have to use a primer like MAC's painterly thats a bit on the dry side. If I dont use that, my shadow becomes a creased oily mess. Same foundation primers--I use an oil reducer on my tzone before any foundation gets applied.


----------



## tismama (Apr 21, 2011)

wow! that is super cheap! my Target just recently started carrying ELF not too long ago, and most of the stuff that I've seen in the line is between $1-$5. 

i'm probably going to pick up one of their eyelid primers when I go up there on Saturday.  With it being only a dollar, even if i don't like it, I won't be losing out. I've heard a lot of rave reviews about the entire ELF line. I have an ELF lipstain, and the quality is excellent. i'm sure their other stuff is just as great.



> Originally Posted by *jeanarick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> You are not going to beleive this, no, you probably will, but anyway, I'm using the eyelid primer from ELF, the $1 one and it works great!  I've also heard good things about the mineral primer from ELF.  Also, you can use NYX jumbo pencils or WNW cream eyeshadow pencils as a sort of primer/base for eyeshadows too.  They are much cheaper than buying the UDPP and just as effective.  Right now I'm loving the WNW cream shadow in the color Pixie (which is pretty close to my skin tone) as a base for my eyeshadows.  The eyeshadows "stick" to it and it makes the colors more vibrant.


----------



## Andi (Apr 22, 2011)

I donÂ´t think that everybody needs to use a foundation primer, but some people can definitely benefit from using one. If your foundation goes on smoothly and lasts all day, then you probably donÂ´t need one!

I would think that people with dry areas on their face could definitely benefit from using a silicone-based primer to smoothe out their skin, so foundation wonÂ´t cling to dry spots as much.

Also, people with oily skin can use a primer with oil-controlling properties (I have found that ONLY those primers control oil, which makes sense, cause why should a standard silicone-based primer soak up excess oil?) so their foundation lasts longer.

And finally some thicker silicone-based primers can fill in fine lines so the foundation wonÂ´t settle in them, so thatÂ´s great for mature skin.

So I think itÂ´s all a matter of finding the primer thatÂ´s right for your skin. For me, there is no such thing as a universal primer that will work great for everyone


----------



## zadidoll (Apr 22, 2011)

_Foundation Primers: Necessary or Waste of Money??_

Primers are relatively a new thing and for decades women went without it. Is it necessary? No, not really. I don't use a primer on a day-to-day basis but I do for special occasions or if I'm going to be out running errands all day. You can get inexpensive primers starting at $1 and go up to $100 depending on the brand.


----------



## Kitytize (Apr 22, 2011)

The only primer I have is for mascara, and I will say that it does make a difference, but not with wear time, it makes my eyelashes a lot thicker and longer! I don't usually have a problem with my makeup not lasting, so I don't intend to buy a face primer. But after reading how it helps eyeshadow *pop* I might try one for eyes.


----------



## eightthirty (Apr 22, 2011)

*Shiseido Refining Makeup Primer SPF 21 is what I've used for many, many years, throughout many name changes and I love it.  I definitely notice a difference when I use it, though it's expensive.  I've pretty much changed my ways and I don't wear makeup as often as I used to so I don't buy it often.  For daily wear, I don't use a primer, but for a night on the town or a special event, I definitely make sure my primer is in place.*
 
HTH!


----------



## Maris Crane (Apr 22, 2011)

Personally, for as long as I've worn makeup, I've always used primer. By the time I was 19, 20, primers were already being sold by all the big brands - so primers weren't really a niche thing. I've never had a problem with makeup lasting, but perhaps that's because I've always worn primer. Unfortunately, I don't really want to experiment. I have quite dull skin, with flakier patches, and enlarged on my nose, and cheeks right beside my nose. Generally, I use regular foundation primer (MUFE HD#5, or HC Sheer Envy as an everyday option) all over my face, and the Dr. Brandt's pore refiner on my bad areas. I swear by NARS' eye primer, and MAC P&amp;P Lip for creamier lipsticks (Rouge Voluptes, Cremesheens, etc.) I'm not convinced mascara primers are really a nessecity for me, or that a lip primer is a must with lip product.


----------



## AmourAnnette (Apr 22, 2011)

I think eyeshadow primers are a MUST for everyone. Definitely a product I strongly believe in and recommend.

As far as foundation primers, I think they are a nice things to have, but not a necessity like eye primers are. I have combination oily skin, so I like to use a primer to help keep the oils at bay with that extra layer between skin and makeup.


----------



## gennett21 (Apr 23, 2011)

When I started wearing face primers and eye primers none of my friends and family that wore makeup used primers. I found out about primers because I notice that my face was getting oily when I wore makeup, my makeup was also moving on my face and wearing off and my eyeshadow was moving through out the day so I checked out a couple of videos on youtube and talked to a makeup artist at the Mac store and was told about primers. I have used both of the Mac face primers that they have but I did not like either of them. The texture of the products are nice but that is about it. They made me even oilier. Later on in the day I would look like I sprayed grease on my face. I have used Rimmel face primer it's pretty good. Loreal face primer (studio secrets) pretty good it makes my pores look smaller. (Currently using) The Mac matte is pretty good. As for eye primers I have used the Mac eye primer, it did the job but the primer is wishy washy. Sometimes it goes on nice and sometimes it doesn't.  I do use their paint pots as a primer I love those. E.L.F., Lorac, Urban Decay and Too Face have nice eye primers. I honestly like the cheaper primers for myself. Sometimes the cheapest products are what works best.


----------



## musingmuse (Apr 24, 2011)

I started using primers only a month ago and it made a huge difference for my oily acne-prone skin!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Foundation would slide off my face as it would get too oily in the early afternoon. Yuck.

With the right primer, I don't have to retouch my makeup for the entire day. Without the primer, my eyelids get very oily and the eyeshadow would start creasing.

I have a daily regimen, where I exfoliate my face, wash the oils off my t-zone, followed by lotion and moisturizer, then the primer, then the concealer, then the foundation, then the concealer again for touch-ups.


----------



## ls820 (Apr 24, 2011)

Personally, i don't use primers. The only i do use it is when i know I have a longggg day or special events where i need to be fully prepped.

Otherwise, if you find a good foundation, it'll go the whole ten yards without a primer. oh but i agree, i think combination oily skin types probs find primers a lot useful than use dry skinned people!

I used to use a lid primer because eye shadows all seem to run and cream shadows ends up in my crease, i stopped when I discovered hydro powder eye shadows, oh my goodness, that thing will not go ANYWHERE, its really pigmented and you will NEVER get fall outs because it's got a creamy texture. ok going off track here, i guess the best thing is to get a cheapie primer, try it and test it out!


----------



## AliciaMLay (Apr 24, 2011)

I have always felt I get the same foundation staying power when using a great moisturizer prior to application.  For clients who are getting photographed I always use some type of primer, usually a silicone based one, as it definitely helps achieve that flawless look in photos. Same rule if I will be photographed too!  For me every day though, I won't use a primer anymore since I can break out in an instant from all kinds of things nowadays!  But when I do go for it,  I actually love Loreal's Magic Perfecting Base.  Not too pricey, non-comedogenic, and a beautiful texture.

Since we're on primers, I must go ahead and give a shout-out here to my can't live without product, MAC Paint in Untitled.  Yes, I know it wasn't designed as a primer, more a cream eyeshadow, but my first rule of makeup is to toss out the rules!  No product can come anywhere near this as an eye primer, not even the paint pots.


----------



## MakeupofDesire (Apr 24, 2011)

I just started using Smashbox Photo Finish Primer in Light and I love it.  I used to see foundation or concealer or something sitting in my pores by 1/2 way through the day and would have to rub it in.  Since I started using the Primer, I no longer have that issue. So I believe in primers. I have combo to oily skin, so this is the perfect product for me. You can get this primer off of ebay for far less than retail price. I think I got my 2oz bottle for $25! I believe it retails for higher than $40, so it's a good deal and it works wonderfully. You can always try Monistat Anti Chaffing Gel as a primer if you want a d/s one. I don't think it was more than $7.

I'm totally in love with UDPP and have it in 2 different colors-Sin and Greed. I love them both. They keep my shadows on until I take it off. It doesn't budge.  And UDPP doesn't dry me out what-so-ever. I have TFSI to try yet.  But the ELF mineral eye primer is just as good/dupe to UDPP. I have quite a few other primers and bases to try, but these mentioned, I love thus far and that's the reason why I haven't tried the other items out yet. I love what I've found so far.


----------



## zadidoll (Apr 24, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *AliciaMLay* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I actually love Loreal's Magic Perfecting Base.  Not too pricey, non-comedogenic, and a beautiful texture.


 That shows how people have different reactions to the same products.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I actually hate L'Oreal's Magic Perfecting Base and found it to be too expensive for a small amount of mid-range primer (it's anywhere between $10 to $15 depending on the store compared to Hard Candy for under $8 or NYX about $13) and has a gross texture that feels and looks like soy wax to me. In fact, on my skin I found it to cause my foundation to become cakey and clumpy.  Of hand I don't have the container size but do recall I got far less of it then I did of any of my other drugstore primers.


----------



## Aishu (Apr 24, 2011)

*I'm definitely getting a foundation primer, but though I've never used it (I'm buying it), the '*'*Monistat Soothing Care Chafing Relief Powder-Gel'' has A LOT of rave reviews on how good it is as a foundation primer. I know it might sound gross to but chafing gel on your face, but it's really just fine and it's way cheaper than other foundation primers. Plus, you don't even need that much so it's perfect. xD*


----------



## zadidoll (Apr 24, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *Aishu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> *I'm definitely getting a foundation primer, but though I've never used it (I'm buying it), the '*'*Monistat Soothing Care Chafing Relief Powder-Gel'' has A LOT of rave reviews on how good it is as a foundation primer. I know it might sound gross to but chafing gel on your face, but it's really just fine and it's way cheaper than other foundation primers. Plus, you don't even need that much so it's perfect. xD*



lol That's because it's main ingredient is silicone. If you find it weird to use it try Hard Candy's primer (cheaper than Monistat) or NYX or even ELF.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Ashley726 (Apr 24, 2011)

I have a primer by Hard Candy that I have used a few times but I honestly dont think it changes my make up at all, but it might just be the brand. So personally I dont think its worth it and probably wont ever buy it, but I got it for christmas so I couldnt refuse it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Ashley726 (Apr 24, 2011)

Just saw your post Zadidoll, lol wasnt trying to bash your suggestion  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Everybody has their own opinions and preferences and it also depends on the persons face and skin itself as well.


----------



## Aishu (Apr 24, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Thanks for these!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> -googles HC's site-*

*I was going to get the ELF one, but people said it ran out way quick and I need one where I can go to the store to get more if I need to. But, oh, how I love ELF &lt;3*


----------



## AliciaMLay (Apr 24, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That shows how people have different reactions to the same products.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> I actually hate L'Oreal's Magic Perfecting Base and found it to be too expensive for a small amount of mid-range primer (it's anywhere between $10 to $15 depending on the store compared to Hard Candy for under $8 or NYX about $13) and has a gross texture that feels and looks like soy wax to me. In fact, on my skin I found it to cause my foundation to become cakey and clumpy.  Of hand I don't have the container size but do recall I got far less of it then I did of any of my other drugstore primers.



That is hilarious!  I never thought in a million years I would like it, but I was in a pinch and grabbed it.  Surprised myself!


----------



## zadidoll (Apr 24, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *AliciaMLay* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That is hilarious!  I never thought in a million years I would like it, but I was in a pinch and grabbed it.  Surprised myself!


 I wish it worked for me but yuk... the texture and how it caked/clumped my makeup... yuk! This is why guru suggestions on Youtube are pretty pointless because what works for one person doesn't means it works for someone else. Just like the other member here who didn't like Hard Candy's primer, I found it works well with my skin but someone else may find the opposite. Too bad there isn't any magical primers out there that works for everyone. lol


----------



## MakeupofDesire (Apr 24, 2011)

I know elf's products come in small amounts, so buy more than one at a time! I buy 4 tinted moisturizers at a time and I only go through one a month. But I have the back ups if I was to need more or just don't want to order as often. With elf, it's so inexpensive that you can buy numerous of the same item b/c they are so small and you will usually come out ahead. Just my opinion.



> Originally Posted by *Aishu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## emalyce89 (Apr 25, 2011)

I never used to wear foundation primers until I realized that I wanted something to help make my foundation appear less obvious (I hate when you can see foundation on top of pores and scars! It's so obvious to me!)  So I tried the one from Revlon, which is about $10--it did the job, but I didn't have the desired result from it, so I didn't really use it often. It wasn't until I heard about the color correcting primers that I got really interested. I have a lot of redness to my skin and it always, always shows through my foundation (despite it being a full coverage, high end brand) and so I decided recently to try one. I bought a low end one from Boots, and love it!

As for my clients, I have always tried to use some sort of primer underneath for longer lasting wear, but again, had a similar issue with finding one that works well. I do recommend the Boots brand as it is fairly inexpensive and works nicely. I now use it on my clients.

If you don't feel you need a primer, then you can skip it. I never used to use it, but only have since the aforementioned reasons. =)

Good luck!


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (Apr 25, 2011)

I never used face primer until a couple weeks ago.  I never really had problem with staying power, but the primer really helps my mineral foundation stick and keeps me less shiny.  I haven't had a chance to test it on a really hot day yet.  If you want to test it out I suggest Palladio primer it's kind of a smashbox dupe but only costs 11 bucks (or 3.5-5 bucks less if you buy at ulta and use a coupon they have $5.00 off 10 right now).  As for eyeshadow primer I use homemade and it works just fine for me.   No creasing and the eyeshadows really pop.  It's simply 1 part body butter, 1 part concealer and 1 part foundation.


----------



## AliciaMLay (Apr 27, 2011)

OKAY, a new update on my stance with primers.  I will now completely forget cream and liquid formulas.  My husband checked my Sephora wish list for our anniversary (he knows me well) and got me Too Faced Primed and Poreless powder the other day.  I will never use anything else ever again!  The powder is like fine fairy dust (no shimmer though of course,) beautiful and light.  It absorbs all excess oil throughout the day and completely smooths out my entire face.  Also just amazing as a finishing powder too.  The ingredients are quite minimal, and you don't have to use a lot.  I am very fair in tone so the translucent whiteness fits my skin well.  Anyone darker may have to take care in using a smalll amount.  Just a new option in this vast world of primers!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## bowbandit (Apr 29, 2011)

About the moisturizer trick, I have extremely oily skin. I would NOT recommend this for people like me. It works okay at first, but literally it doesn't last two hours before my eyeshadow is gone into a crease-y mess. Urban Decay Primer Potion is slightly expensive, I will admit that. But it makes my eyeshadow stay all day long, which is amazing for my eyelids. The tube I use, I have had for almost a year.

As far as face primer, I really don't think its necessary to get the top name-brand ones. I have never used primers, but I do have a RImmel one that works pretty well if im wearing mineral makeup.


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (Apr 29, 2011)

also, before when I didn't use a primer, just lotion, i noticed that about 5-10 min after i put on my mineral foundation my skin always felt really really dry and awkward.  Now when I use a primer my face feels fine


----------



## KaytieBaybie (May 2, 2011)

I have to say, I'm a *big* fan of foundation primers. I find that they do an effective job in smoothing out my face, providing a clear canvas to apply makeup. I just can't apply foundation straight on my face with nothing over my skin to protect it. Primers to me serve more as protecting your skin so you don't have to apply the foundation straight onto it and run the risk of breaking out.


----------



## MargauxsMkup (May 2, 2011)

I love finding cheap drugstore items that are just as good as the expensive stuff! I used to work for Clinique and I love their eye primer and still use it but would love to try this! But definitely primer is a must! I have such oily skin and my makeup comes off without it!


----------



## BlueSakura (May 6, 2011)

For me, it definitely makes a difference! My skin is on the dry side, and all the dry parts on my face are accentuated without primer - not a pretty look! I don't slather it all over my face though; I only use it on my trouble spots. Just a little bit will go a long way for me, so I don't find that it's a waste of money at all.


----------



## loueasy (May 6, 2011)

I'd just like to say out of the 4 I've tried. Which are smashbox photo finish. Gosh. Body shop and 17. In that order is highest priced first too. I found that 17 is the best and feels so nicer on the skin not as oil slick. I find that it buffs in creamy and turns like powdering. But doesn't turn into a powder form. Kinda hard to explain where as the others feel heavy until you've tried the 17 and it's only Â£5 which is amazing I love it. Well worth a try! I won't try anything else now. Love it.


----------



## MakeupofDesire (May 10, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *Aishu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I would buy the ELF primer still b/c it's so inexpensive. You can buy many of them for back ups for the price of high end Smashbox, which is around $40 or so.  Big difference.  So if you like the ELF, get it. I personally have the ELF, Smashbox in Light, Monistat, and Sally Hansen primers.  I've only tried the Smashbox thus far and I love the way my makeup wears with it underneath.


----------



## tiarra (May 10, 2011)

I use Make Up For Ever's HD Primer and I definitely notice a difference in my skin's appearance when using it. It's smoother and looks less flawed. I don't use it everyday, but sometimes I use it without foundation at all. I'd suggest going to Sephora and getting a sample of a primer to see if you're interested.


----------



## VargasGirl (Nov 30, 2011)

I started using it when a make up artist friend told me about it and spoke honestly to me about it not being a waste of money and since then I will never go back.    I use Estee Lauder primers and Foundation and have dry and flaky skin, especially on my nose with large pores and since using the primer it stays on for longer and the foundation doesn't exagerate the dry skin and large pores.


----------



## Miriam Nieves (Nov 30, 2011)

Yes! Yes! Yes! Foundation primers make a huge difference in how your overall makeup looks! Im a makeup artist from NJ and I never put foundation on any of my clients without a primer first. I really like the Smashbox primer, works really nice, and if you have more oily skin the Pore Minimizer from Clinique works great!


----------



## Laced Ivory (Dec 2, 2011)

To be honest, I don't believe that primers are a must. It's true that women for many generations have used makeup without needing them and so why now? While part of me believes that some primers are indeed effective (I'll get to that later on), some are just out for your money. While I never use a face primer, I've tried the UDPP and it works great. However, I don't use it everyday and I recommend a primer only when necessary, such as maybe on your wedding day or when you have to wear a *full face of makeup* (i.e. concealors, foundation, blush, contour powder, 8 eyeshadow shades, mascara, false lashes, brow powder etc, etc) and make sure everything stays in place for longer.

The truth is, most girls don't head outdoors with that much makeup all the time. Some primers are meant to "protect your skin from the makeup" that you use, but if you use the right type of makeup, you definitely don't need a layer of protection! I mean, if, for example a certain foundation breaks you out, would you use a primer underneath it to prevent breakouts or would you just change the foundation altogether? Right?

Even where eyeshadows are concerned, primers are not a must unless you want really intense colours and get the most out of your shadows, and/or you are heading for a rock concert where you'll be perspiring after a while. As a final note, I feel that primers could be just another thing in the beauty industry that companies come up with to make you think that your skin is not healthy enough (or doesn't hold makeup well enough, or just not good enough for whatever reason) and needs more help.

xoxo,

Roxanne


----------



## Karren (Dec 2, 2011)

I think it makes my foundation go on better.... Ive used Smashbox PohotoFinish for years but switched to Monistate Powder Chaffing Gel because it works just as good and is $5 vs $36!


----------



## divadoll (Dec 2, 2011)

It definitely keeps my foundation on longer, keeps my face from getting oily in the summer.  Monistat gel is definitely worth getting vs any other face primer.


----------



## emmy2410 (Dec 4, 2011)

I have never heard about primers until i discovered mineral makeup abt 4 yrs ago.  I feel that a primer shld be able to do its job whether its high end or low end. 

I just recently bought the MUFE matt primer, it cost me Singapore $68 cause I heard good raves about it. I know it is very pricey but I really wanted my foundation to stay put in this hot humid weather in Singapore.  I think it was just a waste of money cos it did not work on me and I was very dissappointed.  It is my first ever pricey stuff I bought and it did not produce results. I became greasy aft a few hours and my foundation just slide off.  I will still use it though cause of the price i paid for it.  I like the texture of it when I applied it on my face but the results are bad.  It is a high end product but I think it will loose out to a much cheaper better worth it primer.  I am still in search of one...but will go for a better cheaper one.  Maybe I shld buy and try the ELF primer....

My friend gave me a sample primer from Sheumera...it is very much lighter shade...I used it twice and found that it worked.  My makeup stayed put atleast for about 6hrs.  The shade is way too light for my dark brown skin, maybe I shld check it out at the counter to see if they have a few shades.


----------



## william55623 (Dec 4, 2011)

i think the foundation primer is very useful.


----------



## Christine914 (Dec 4, 2011)

A primer is a definite must for myself. After trying it for the first time about 3 months ago I could never go back to not using one. My skin is less oily and I haven't broke out since (always on my jawline or forehead). Also, my foundation goes on a lot smoother now and stays on longer -- it looks more "finished" if that makes sense...


----------



## puffyeyes (Aug 14, 2013)

For me, I love primers.  I feel like it gives all of my makeup a smoother common denominator.  And I can go from desert sunlight to indoor lame fluorescent light and it looks great under all of those conditions.


----------



## TheLipstickLady (Oct 17, 2013)

I do not yet have any experience with primers for eyelids, but see lots of recommendations for the Urban Decay Eyeshadow Primer Potion, and think I will give it a go, especially being that I plan to experiment more with eyeshadow. As far as face/foundation primer, I have used Napoleon Perdis and Smashbox, and prefer the Smashbox formula. I definitely think that primer makes a difference; when I have forgotten to apply it, my liquid foundation seeped into my skin in unflattering ways. Primer seems to make everything glide on more smoothly, and gives an overall more "clean" look to the skin, after makeup has been applied. I also think primer keeps makeup on the face for longer.


----------



## kaitlin1209 (Oct 19, 2013)

I have combination/oily skin and I've been trying to find a good primer for a couple of years.  I've tried Tarte Primed and Poreless, Smashbox Photofinish (original clear), Revlon, and Mirabella.  It seems like the silicone-based ones are all basically the same formula.  I really can't find one that works!

However, I have found that eyelid primers are worth it.  I've been using Urban Decay Primer Potion since it was in the old bottle and the only "shade" offered.  It is pretty expensive, so I tried the e.l.f. eyeshadow primer and I think it was pretty comparable.  For a few days, I wore the same eyeshadow/liner on both eyes but I put e.l.f. on one eye and UDPP on the other.  At the end of each day, the e.l.f. held up pretty well.  The most noticeable difference was that the UDPP held up better against creasing.

e.l.f. is good enough that I use it as my every day primer, and only use UDPP on weekends and stuff other than just work.  Now if I could find a primer for my face I would be set!


----------

